# Another possibility to attach Tubes to the Pouch



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I was thinking about a possibility to attach Tubes to the Pouch without curling the Pouch while shooting and I like to share this technique with you. If you´ve suggestions how to improve this technique please feel free to commentate! It´s just an idea and I haven´t tested yet...

Cutting a hole into the Tube

View attachment 55877


thread a piece of clothesline trough the Pouch

View attachment 55878


taking the clothesline with a plier trough the hole of the Tube

View attachment 55879


View attachment 55880


put a piece of Tube over the hole....Done

View attachment 55881


maybe the clothesline has to be a bit longer in order to fix it.....or take a lighter...

View attachment 55887


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks cool! Let us know how it works out? I do not like messing with nylon and latex. Latex does not like nylon to much.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Stick with cotton or latex if you can when tying. It will last the longest IMO.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Looks cool! Let us know how it works out? I do not like messing with nylon and latex. Latex does not like nylon to much.


It´s not pure nylon but a clothesline with nylon inside and fabric outside (very smooth)


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

It will DEFINITELY break at the pouch, which is in a way much safer.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

kobe23 said:


> It will DEFINITELY break at the pouch, which is in a way much safer.


thank you very much for your comment! may you explain kindly why you are convienced it will break? I will test it and post my experience with this method...


----------

